# Adrian Flux silly quotes



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

Despite being contacted by email saying they can beat my renewal quote they failed, I rang up quoting the email and the person took my details.

And despite being a member for 2 club forums (DW and RS megane) they quoted me £1480... Hmmm that isn't really beating my renewal of £750 now is it.

I would love to know why they contact me promising to beat my renewal when they cant deliver!

Barry.

Ps I hate insurance companies.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Flux have never got near any renewal quotes for me either even being club member hasn't helped, they're just useless.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Flux totally stuffed everyone for me , RS , ap racing 6 pots , intercooler , full milltek , changed wheels , kw coilovers , best quote everywhere £850 fully comp , Adrian Flux £500 inc protected no claims and hire car.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> Flux totally stuffed everyone for me , RS, ap racing 6 pots , intercooler , full milltek , changed wheels , kw coilovers , best quote everywhere £850 fully comp , Adrian Flux £500 inc protected no claims and hire car.


Hmm well I have 0 mods wonder if its just modified cars.

Congrats on getting an RS for £500 a month!

Barry.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

For classic insurance Flux are pretty good too.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

I found there claim funny also. Couldnt beat my renewal either !


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Flux totally stuffed everyone for me , RS, ap racing 6 pots , intercooler , full milltek , changed wheels , kw coilovers , best quote everywhere £850 fully comp , Adrian Flux £500 inc protected no claims and hire car.


I agree, my Impreza was cheaper with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Despite being contacted by email saying they can beat my renewal quote they failed, I rang up quoting the email and the person took my details.
> 
> ...


Morning Barry

If you would like for me to refer this again for you please feel free to pm me your full name , reference number and contact telephone number.

Many thanks 
Dan.


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Another happy Flux customer here, with all mods declared on my vRS and blanket cover to go the stage 2, they beat my renewal quote (which was for the car in standard form). 
I suppose everyone's circumstances are different. :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I think Flux seem to specialise in the modified area, Ive used them when I had a modded car and they were a lot cheaper. Usually people that spend a lot on their car drive them a lot more carefully, so are probably less likely to claim. Im not 100% but I think they are more towards the non standard vehicle.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I can never get my head round insurance. I like to stay with the same one but this year i changed due to a cheaper quote from aviva:doublesho. Never been quoted happy before til now. And it was cheaper through my broker than on line. Certain companies have certain deals at certain times. Shop around til you get what you need:thumb:


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had a letter a week for 2 months from the AA giving me a quote for a car I wrote off 5 years ago - and it's still more than my current BMW insurance lol


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

MrBrown said:


> I've had a letter a week for 2 months from the AA giving me a quote for a car I wrote off 5 years ago - and it's still more than my current BMW insurance lol


Iv just had a quote from them this week and was surprised with there price !
£3,252

Thats there cheapest quote for me with 6 years no claims, no points etc and on a 05 1.8 vectra c. nearly choked when the came out with it. Needless to say i wont be going with the AA !


----------



## Boab (Mar 15, 2010)

I can honestly say AF are the business. I am an Admin on www.scottishmini.co.uk and we have AF as one of our forum sponsors with Dan leading the way for any questions that comes their way. Everything gets sorted with ease. 
My insurance went up £40 (I'm an old git) but after a bit of haggling and tweaking of my usage/milage that was soon recovered back to normal.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i was sent a letter by a insurance company saying they would beat my quote or give me fifty quid yeah right they said the policy wasnt like for like. the other broker that was 300 quid cheaper didnt give me a replacement car with 2 hours. it was next day


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Boab said:


> I can honestly say AF are the business. I am an Admin on www.scottishmini.co.uk and we have AF as one of our forum sponsors with Dan leading the way for any questions that comes their way. Everything gets sorted with ease.
> My insurance went up £40 (I'm an old git) but after a bit of haggling and tweaking of my usage/milage that was soon recovered back to normal.


Morning

Thanks for your kind comments, and glad you got your own insurance all sorted.

All the best

Dan.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Must admit. I got a quote recently for a car that I wouldnt exactly associate as sports / hot hatch but was quote through the roof. Over a thousand pound for a small engined car is insane. I never even paid that driving an astra sri when I was 18. this was only a 1600 pug 206 and im now 33. Sure premiums have gone up but that much? I always found AF to be very helpfull and great customer service when I was insuring Ford RS and ST models a few years back but the last quote really shocked me concidering esure quoted almost 30% less.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I sometimes think insurance co's just pull number out of a bag when they want to give you a quote. Their figures vary wildly irrespective of what age group, driving record and car you want to insure.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I just insured my van with AF and after 3 hours searching was by far the cheapest by £200-£300 with a very good Policy, so thanks guys.
Mark


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

cjgmotor said:


> I just insured my van with AF and after 3 hours searching was by far the cheapest by £200-£300 with a very good Policy, so thanks guys.
> Mark


Good job :thumb: just don't get why they bother me with emails and waste my time and money ringing them when they can't deliver what they promise.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

They've always been a mile off for me as well, usually at 3-4 times more than the best quotes.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its weird cos my A4 is bog standard and flux battered everyone with their quote.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Strange. Maybe they just randomly pick numbers ouyt of a bag then or something. Our Kelly got a quote on the same car as me. No no claims bonus, smae address and she handed in her license a while back due to investigation of a heart condition ( got license back now btw ) and was quoted almost 50% cheaper by Admniral


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Seems to be fairly polarised results from flux either there really good or really bad, no one has said there just around the same as other companies strange.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

cjgmotor said:


> I just insured my van with AF and after 3 hours searching was by far the cheapest by £200-£300 with a very good Policy, so thanks guys.
> Mark


You're welcome.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> Good job :thumb: just don't get why they bother me with emails and waste my time and money ringing them when they can't deliver what they promise.


Hi

If you would like to discuss this further please feel free to pm me your details.

Dan.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> If you would like to discuss this further please feel free to pm me your details.
> 
> Dan.


I would doubt the insurance company to deal with anything hassle free if they ever had to make a claim, if a customer is doesn't get a call back!

:thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Adrian Flux in the form of BikeSure couldn't get within £200 (!) of the best quote for renewing my bike insurance this year, despite being an existing customer. And that's a shame because I had pretty good experience in dealing with them several times for extended EU cover.

They get quite a roasting for uncompetitive quotes over at the Porsche forum on PistonHeads too.

Just goes to show that it really is always worth shopping around, even if you're content with your current insurance provider.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Bel said:


> Adrian Flux in the form of BikeSure couldn't get within £200 (!) of the best quote for renewing my bike insurance this year, despite being an existing customer. And that's a shame because I had pretty good experience in dealing with them several times for extended EU cover.
> 
> They get quite a roasting for uncompetitive quotes over at the Porsche forum on PistonHeads too.
> 
> Just goes to show that it really is always worth shopping around, even if you're content with your current insurance provider.


Hello

If you would like me to get renewals to look at this for you please pm me your details.

Cheers
Dan.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Dan, but I was offered that option when I called up to cancel the automatic renewal. 

I still live with the naive belief that a renewal should be offered at the best possible price without having to jump through hoops, so I'm with Bennetts this year.

I really just wanted to add my voice to the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Bel said:


> Thanks Dan, but I was offered that option when I called up to cancel the automatic renewal.
> 
> I still live with the naive belief that a renewal should be offered at the best possible price without having to jump through hoops, so I'm with Bennetts this year.
> 
> I really just wanted to add my voice to the thread.


No problem, if you do want to try us next year feel free to pm me .

All the best

Dan.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

shame flux never give me good quotes


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

Specialist insurance company who won't quote me for a civic type R until I am 30. :lol: 

Worse than useless, by that age any small savings I would make with them wouldn't be worth the effort and they would probably require 50+ when I pick up a decent car.


----------



## simon_23 (Oct 9, 2009)

Adrian Flux quoted me 8000 on an 8 grand vw golf 1.6

I have been passed 4 months, and have done pass plus.
How ridiculous!


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

£3000 for me to insure my car at 17


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

tehglu said:


> £3000 for me to insure my car at 17


Nice I was paying 2800 for my 1.4 Megane when I first car and that was with Quinn and it was the cheapest


----------

